# Tascam US-144MKII or M-Audio MobilePre MkII ?



## makutaku (Dec 10, 2011)

Please help me decide between these two, especially if you have tried both. 

I'll be using it on a Win7 64bits laptop with a calibrated mic.

Here's what is important for me:

1) No issues / easy-to-use with REW
2) Measurement accuracy
3) Sound quality / DAC quality - since it may replace my desktop's sound card.
4) ASIO compatibility

I'd especially like to hear if you have tried both.

So far I am inclined to go for the Tascam, since it also has digital out that could eventually be useful and is $10 cheaper.


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

If price is a prime consideration, you might simply go with the ART Dual USB Pre available for $49 and save ~$60.


----------



## makutaku (Dec 10, 2011)

Actually the ART Dual USB Pre is what I have today.
It came with a loose USB connector, so I am returning it.
Although the price was good ($55), it was a little annoying setting up with REW and I also see spikes every 1KHz. I tried it on another computer and saw the same thing. Therefore, decided to request a refund.


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

Then apparently you have a bad unit.

The model itself is fine.


----------



## makutaku (Dec 10, 2011)

SAC said:


> Then apparently you have a bad unit.
> 
> The model itself is fine.


Probably, but since somebody else is having same "spike" problem, I will pay $40 to avoid the issue and hopefully get ASIO support.


----------



## carmaniac13 (Jan 3, 2011)

makutaku said:


> Please help me decide between these two, especially if you have tried both.
> 
> I'll be using it on a Win7 64bits laptop with a calibrated mic.
> 
> ...


While I can't speak for the M-Audio, I can give you some information regarding the Tascam.

I recently bought one for REW duty and to occasionally use as a dedicated sound card.

For reference:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...tion-sound-cards/53361-usb-soundcard-rew.html

1. I run a laptop with win7/64 and haven't had any issues with it. Drivers work and computer recognizes the device. Occasionally it can cause a BSOD when plugged in, if you have a bunch of other stuff running at the time. I've heard it's more prevalent when you have a media player open, and sure enough, the only time I've had it happen was when I had music playing and I plugged it in. As long as you're not running anything when you plug it in, however, it's smooth sailing.
2. The accuracy of the device is great. I posted my cal results in another thread (see above) and the -3dB points are <5Hz ->35kHz or thereabouts. Exact numbers in above thread. In between, response is razor flat.
3. Sound quality seems good. I've used the analog outputs, and also used the digital outs. Certainly better than what you'd find from a laptop soundcard.
4. ASIO control works flawlessly through REW, no issues.

If you have any other questions feel free to ask. I can post the actual cal files if you're interested and want to take a look at them yourself.


----------



## makutaku (Dec 10, 2011)

Your endorsement for the Tascam was what I was looking for.
Thank you very much!


----------



## blablablabla (Jan 5, 2012)

Yep, I returned mine too. I'm a pure beginner at all this and just didn't feel all that confident in it... fighting a bunch of other battles in this project, didn't want the "I wonder if those spikes mean something else is wrong with it..." thought looming over my head. Looks like the latest batch has issues...

Did you end up getting the tascam? It looks like the 122 is slightly cheaper but looses the digital in/out and the line/phone level is on one dial instead of separate if you wanted to be a bit more thrifty.


----------



## makutaku (Dec 10, 2011)

I ended up getting the tascam 144 and I am happy with it. No weird spikes whatsoever.
Last weekend I even installed ASIO and it's working great.


----------



## bob_m (Feb 13, 2012)

makutaku said:


> I ended up getting the tascam 144 and I am happy with it. No weird spikes whatsoever.
> Last weekend I even installed ASIO and it's working great.


I am having trouble with the 122 under Win 7 64. What version of the driver did you use? I am using the latest from their site 2.03. Thanks Bob

Update: I was able to get it to work, I found I cannot boot the machine with the Tascam connected. If I do I need to unplug the USB and re-plug and then I coould calibrate.


----------



## makutaku (Dec 10, 2011)

bob_m said:


> I am having trouble with the 122 under Win 7 64. What version of the driver did you use? I am using the latest from their site 2.03. Thanks Bob
> 
> Update: I was able to get it to work, I found I cannot boot the machine with the Tascam connected. If I do I need to unplug the USB and re-plug and then I coould calibrate.


Windows Device Manager shows that the version of the Tascam driver I have installed is 2.3.4.0 from April 28, 2011. 

I have no problem booting my Windows 7 64bits laptop (with Tascam connected) and calibrating it after the boot.

It could be that the package downloaded from Tascam website actually contains 2 different drivers: one for the 122 and another for 144. In that case we can't compare anything.


----------



## bob_m (Feb 13, 2012)

I am using 2.3.4, that was my mistake. thanks for the feedback. -Bob


----------

